# WW A FM do?



## cda (Jun 2, 2012)

fire truck goes to building with dry pipe sprinkler system

systems has tripped no fire, no heads open

Friday midnight

sprinkler company cannot make it till monday

Fire alarm will not shut up, because there is still pressure on the switch, monitoring only for the panel, no other significant devices

Options???

drain the system an shut off, so you can silence the fire alarm???

leave system tripped, and shut the fire alarm panel down completly??? that way at least you have sprinkler protection

Other??????


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 2, 2012)

who is the responsible party, have them drain the system, reset fire alarms, have them set up a fire watch, get a new sprinkler company


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 3, 2012)

This FM would keep the system charged, order local fire watch (for alarm notification) with documentation/verification means and tell the crew to head back to the station. This would only be done after I verified that the owner's sprinkler service firm didn't have emergency service available. On Monday I would request/verify their fire watch documentation and time for system repair and findings.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with FM Burns leave it in service as long no problem with freezing temperatures.

Sometimes below the water flow switch is a 1/2" quarter turn shut off valve. If you turn off the valve the water flow will stop and the alarm too. If you are really lucky below the switch will be a valve connect to a small 1/4" copper line to a drain that can be opened to drain the water pressure.  IF who ever installed the system installed the required signage, look for the "alarm" sign and follow it to the flow switch. IF not look for the water line below the dry pipe valve and follow it it will take you to the water flow switch.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought you could not have a shutoff to the flow/high pressure switch?

At least a non monitored one


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 3, 2012)

Cda

See IBC 2009 Ed, section 903.4 exception number 7, they only need to be locked and or sealed. This the NJ edition, do not know if this is true outside of NJ.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2012)

Hummmmm, tried to get that once and was told it is in violation of 13,

Will have to check 13

Thanks for the reference


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh it is required by NFPA 13 and or 72. BUT not the IBC for what ever reason. I find them closed, on pre-action and deluge on dry pipe valves all the time.


----------



## cda (Jun 11, 2012)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> Oh it is required by NFPA 13 and or 72. BUT not the IBC for what ever reason. I find them closed, on pre-action and deluge on dry pipe valves all the time.


Does anyone know if a shutoff to a dry pipe high pressure/ flow switch is allowed per 13???


----------



## Brookhaven 58 (Jun 11, 2012)

In accordance with NFPA 13, 2010 edition, there can be and probably will be an Alarm Test Shutoff valve.  if you possess the NFPA commentary, page 385 Exhibit 8.49, section 8.17.1.4.2, the options call for electronic supervision, locks or seals acceptable to the AHJ.


----------



## cda (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks, had a sprinkler company tell me that a valve was not allowed, and it made sense, should have hit the book

not sure if this valve works on high pressure switch

http://www.vikinggroupinc.com/usrelated/potter/bvl.pdf


----------

